# Fans alter Ruten von DAM und Shakespeare



## Chief Brolly (28. Dezember 2020)

Leider kommen hier die historischen Ruten von DAM und Shakespeare viel zu kurz... Dabei ist das Vintage-Angeln mit einer solchen, qualitativen Tele- Rute mit einer passenden Rolle, etwa aus den frühen 80er Jahren, immer ein besonderes Erlebnis! 

Ich selbst fische die Combo Tele- Exquisit in 3,60m und einem Wg. bis 60gr. und der Quick 444 meistens mit einer Grundmontage. 

Ich suche immer noch für meine SLS 1 und die Quick 4001 noch passende Ruten von DAM in den Längen zwischen 3,30m und 3,90m, für die 4001 mit einem Wg. bis ca. 100gr., und für die SLS 1 eine bis ca.  40 gr. Wg. Ich dachte da an eine "Black Princess" oder an eine "Airways"... 

Vielleicht hat ja" Eiszeit" oder "Nordlichtangler" was passendes mir zum anbieten... 
Damals waren meine Spinnruten von Shakespeare aus der "Alpha" - Serie, leider hat es keine bis ins 21.Jhd. geschafft. 

Welche waren eure Jugend-Ruten zum Grund-, Posen- oder Spinnfischen?


----------



## Dübel (28. Dezember 2020)

Ruten kommen hier in der Tat ein bisschen zu kurz. Aber was nützen die schönsten Rollen ohne eine feine Rute?
Aus meiner Jugend hab ich noch drei Ruten. Eine markenlose 1,80 Vollglasrute, eine 3,60 Cormoran Concarbon mit 60gr Wurfgewicht und eine 3,00 Normark Black Medallion.
Da ich doch meistens mit Gespließten ans Wasser gehe, kommen diese drei Ruten nicht so häufig zum Einsatz. Mal schauen, was die neue Saison so bringt ...


----------



## Peter117 (28. Dezember 2020)

Eine meiner ersten Angeln war eine quietschgelbe No-Name Vollglas-Combo für 10 Mark beim An und Ver gekauft.
Diese wurde beim ersten Gebrauch von einem vorbeifahrenden Freizeitskipper "eingesammelt"...
In Tränen aufgelöst bin ich zurück zu Mama. Unser Nachbar hat das mitbekommen und mir seine alten Angeln geschenkt.
Dabei waren eine 3 m DAM Princess Telerute in braun mit einer ebenso braunen - wie hieß sie noch - DAM Rolle und eine DAM Intersport 180 Vollglasrute mit einer DAM Prince.
Diese beiden Ruten habe ich recht lange gefischt. Die Vollglasrute hab' ich sogar noch stehen - original sind daran aber nur noch die Ringe (mit Glas-Einlage) und der Rollenhalter. Alles andere daran habe ich in einer frühen Schaffensphase "restauriert".

Ach so - bei dem Konvolut des Nachbarn war auch ein Haufen Holzschrott aus Bambus und Rollen mit so komischer quer liegender Spule dabei.
Ging gleich in die Tonne - braucht ja kein Mensch mehr...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ach so - bei dem Konvolut des Nachbarn war auch ein Haufen Holzschrott aus Bambus und Rollen mit so komischer quer liegender Spule dabei.
> Ging gleich in die Tonne - braucht ja kein Mensch mehr...



Es gibt hier immer jemanden der solche Sachen sucht und wenn es nur ein Teil einer gespliesten ist. Selbst die Hülsen wenn noch gut sind kann man noch gebrauchen. Wir haben hier findige Bastler die solche Sachen immernoch verarbeiten können, selbst an ner alten Rolle kann  an immer kleine Ersatzteile brauchen.


----------



## Peter117 (29. Dezember 2020)

Jahaaaa, ist mir schon klar - das ist 40 Jahre her. Ich war 15 und hatte keine Ahnung...
Auf der Rolle stand Record und Sweden drauf... 
War in meinen Augen damals nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Damals habe ich ebenfalls einmal von einem Nachbarn eine Menge älteres Angelzeug bekommen. Es waren viele Mäppchen mit fertig gebundenen Haken dabei aber auch ein paar Shakespeare Rollen, Posen und so weiter. Leider wusste ich diese Gaben damals auch nicht richtig zu würdigen _- was aber wohl normal in diesem Alter ist - _und habe daher vieles davon weggehauen bzw. habe ich es heute nicht mehr. Einzig ein ABU Cello ist mir von damals geblieben, ein früher Weichplastik-Wobbler von ABU.

Diesen Köder benutze ich heute auch nicht mehr. Die einzige Kampfspur die er im Laufe der Jahre erhielt ist lagerungsbedingt. Ebenfalls aus Unwissenheit hatte ich ihn damals zusammen mit irgendwelchen Twistern oder Gummifischen in einer Box gelagert. Der Weichmacher aus diesen Gummiködern ist zum Teil sehr aggressiv und greift daher unter Umständen andere Köder / Lacke an.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Dezember 2020)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Jahaaaa, ist mir schon klar - das ist 40 Jahre her. Ich war 15 und hatte keine Ahnung...
> Auf der Rolle stand Record und Sweden drauf...
> War in meinen Augen damals nicht zu gebrauchen...


Oh, Record und Sweden von ABU. Das ist natürlich heutzutage ein Knaller für Sammler.
Der wo die gefunden hat, hat sich gefreut.
Ist gut, ich hör schon auf, und weg bin ich


----------



## Peter117 (29. Dezember 2020)

Tja - man muss auch mal verlieren können...
Dafür hat mein Freund vor ein paar Jahren im Zeitungsmüll einen 1934er DAM Katalog inkl. Preisliste gefunden.
Den halte ich in Ehren...   

Später hab' ich dann auch alles aufgehoben - braucht noch jemand 'ne Bügelrückholfeder für eine Daiwa Silver 1300 von 1980?
Oder 'nen 28er Fuji-Rollenhalter? 
Ich hätte auch noch 2 blau-weiße Mustard Hooks Scheiben - kann man sich dekorativ ins Fenster hängen...


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe Anfang der 80er von einem Onkel meine 1.Ausrüstung geschenkt bekommen, alles von DAM: EINE grüne Vollglasrute (zweiteilig) in 1,80m,mit Stahlringen, die mit gelbem Bindegarn angebunden waren.

Der Rollenhalter war aus Kunststoff mit einer weißen Rändelschraube. Der zweiteilige Griff aus Kork.
Leider habe ich die nicht mehr, was könnte das für ein Modell gewesen sein?
Dazu gab es noch eine Achsrolle mit Messinghalterung! und eine alte Multirolle, alles wurde von meinem Onkel zum Aalangeln in der Leine bei Alfeld verwendet.

Die Multirolle tausche ich gegen 2 DAM-Ruten aus den frühen 80er Jahren, meine Vorstellungen zu Serie, Längen und Wg. habe ich ja auch on 2x beschrieben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2020)

*Also mal an alle:*
Es gibt alleine wegen Ersatzteilen und gerade den kleinen einen Bedarf an alten und auch Schrottrollen.
Es findet sich jemand, wenn man hier kostenlos (bzw. Versandübernahme) anbietet und fragt, anstelle in die Mülltonne zu kloppen.
Es kommt letztlich allen Rollenschraubern hier zugute und man tut ein sehr gutes Werk, wenn es Teilevorräte gibt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Also mal an alle:*
> Es gibt alleine wegen Ersatzteilen und gerade den kleinen einen Bedarf an alten und auch Schrottrollen.
> Es findet sich jemand, wenn man hier kostenlos (bzw. Versandübernahme) anbietet und fragt, anstelle in die Mülltonne zu kloppen.
> Es kommt letztlich allen Rollenschraubern hier zugute und man tut ein sehr gutes Werk, wenn es Teilevorräte gibt.



Also mal an alle Unwissenden müsste es wohl korrekt lauten.

Bisher beschriebene _"Entsorgungsorgien"_resultierten jedenfalls zum Großteil aus reiner Unkenntnis bzw. jugendlichem Leichtsinn. Hätte ich mit meinen damaligen 11 oder 12 Lebensjahren bereits einen gewissen Weitblick gehabt, so hätte ich diese Sachen natürlich aufgehoben oder aber ich hätte sie an jemanden Interessierten abgegeben.

Natürlich haben auch Schrottrollen noch ihren Wert, sogar diese modernen "Leichtbauteile." Irgendetwas kann schließlich immer mal jemand gebrauchen.

Wobei viele moderne Rollen bereits ab Werk wie Kernschrott anmuten. Das wird aber wohl nur jemand wissen, der schon einmal eine alte Rolle und auch eine moderne Rolle demontiert und hoffentlich wieder funktionsfähig zusammengesetzt hat. Da kommt man schon ins Grübeln, wenn die Oldtimer zum Großteil massive Qualität in ihrem Inneren aufweisen, während viele _- als moderner Leichtbau angepriesene -_ Rollen mit billigen Innereien aus Kunststoff aufwarten.


----------



## Bilch (29. Dezember 2020)

@Chief Brolly, war das Bindegarn bei der grünen Rute wirklich gelb? Oder war es vlt. golden?
Alle mir bekannte grünen Vollglasruten von DAM haben nämlich rot-goldene Ringwicklungen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

Ja, golden kann es gewesen sein! Die grüne Lackierung hatte so eine Art Metallic-Look, das weiß ich noch... 
Es ist schon sehr lange her, das ich diese Rute in den Händen gehalten habe und seitdem ist sie verschollen...


----------



## Pescador (29. Dezember 2020)

... Darf ich überhaupt nicht drüber nachdenken. Was ich früher mal für Schätzchen hatte, und damals irgendwann aus Unwissenheit fortgegeben oder entsorgt habe!


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Januar 2021)

Ich könnt jetzt noch heulen wenn ich dran denke was mei  Dad mit seiner Sportex Float rute angestellt hat.
Die war warscheinlich aus den frühen 80gern .
Eine traumhafte Rute.
Er setze sie zum Karpfen Fischen mit Futterkorb ein.
Nach unzähligen Einsätzen mit Futterkörben in der 100g Klasse ist sie vor ein paar Jahren gebrochen.
Ich hab sie genauer untersucht.
Es war ne Float Rute mit verschiebbaren Rollenhalter und 30g Wg.
Er hat sie sogar nochmal repariert.
Letztes Jahr hat sie dann endgültig das zeitliche gesegnet.
Aber schon erstaunlich wie das gute Material das so lang ausgehalten hat.

Ich bin  stolz drauf meine erste D.A.M . Fighter noch zu besitzen die ich mir mit meinen eigenen Geld gekauft hab.
Kaufpreis damals 40DM.
Die Zeit weiß ich nimmer genau.




Meine liebste Rute damals .
Ich hab zwar schon vorher geangelt , das waren aber geschenkte, oder Leihgaben.
Die Rolle hab ich leider nimmer.

Ich Fische heut noch gerne mit den älteren Modellen.

Ne kleinere D.A.M.Picker hab ich auch noch.
Desweiteren ne alte Shakespeare Tourist Tele und ne Ticamo Match Leader.
Und die Cormoran Spin King von meinem Opa
Grüße Michi


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Januar 2021)

Eine "Tourist" von Shakespeare war meine 1."anständige" Telerute! In 3,75m und bis 40gr Wg, oh was hat die Spaß gemacht!
Habe ich sehr erfolgreich als Posenrute verwendet, auf Weißfisch und Karpfen war sie in Fluß und See eine sehr gute Wahl...Leider habe ich sie nicht mehr....


----------



## Forelle74 (3. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Eine "Tourist" von Shakespeare war meine 1."anständige" Telerute! In 3,75m und bis 40gr Wg, oh was hat die Spaß gemacht!
> Habe ich sehr erfolgreich als Posenrute verwendet, auf Weißfisch und Karpfen war sie in Fluß und See eine sehr gute Wahl...Leider habe ich sie nicht mehr....


Bei mir stand der Preis noch drauf. 
80DM.
War wohl nicht ganz billig damals.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2021)

Bei mir war es erst die blaue Favorit 1066 3,80m und dann eine orange Tourist 1082 3,85m, beide noch mit den blöden alten verchromten Drahtringen.
Was recht schnell Umberingungsaktionen mit Fuji Porzellit nach sich gezogen hatte, da ich zeitweise viel Wassertrübung und Spülstaub auf der Schnur hatte.
Die Tourist 1082 hab ich nach ein paar Jahren wirklich kaputt geworfen, die ist dann einfach beim Wurf geborsten, wurde aber auch fast täglich geangelt und für alles gebraucht oder mißbraucht. Irgendwann haben mich die immer bunter werdenen Teleruten (Pop-Art Zeit)  von Shakespeare gestört, ich habe einige wie auch die Tourist schwarz gemacht und dann aber auf dunkle DAM mit nun Kohlefaser gewechselt.


----------



## Edelfisch (5. Dezember 2022)

Hi,

ich habe die Frage, ob jemand sagen kann, wie man die Gummi-Abschlusskappe bei den alten blauen DAM Airway Glasfaserruten beschädigungsfrei abnehmen kann?

Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht hat unser eiszeit ne Idee?


----------



## Jürgen57 (5. Dezember 2022)

Vieleicht mal vorsichtig warm machen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Dezember 2022)

Edelfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die Frage, ob jemand sagen kann, wie man die Gummi-Abschlusskappe bei den alten blauen DAM Airway Glasfaserruten beschädigungsfrei abnehmen kann?
> 
> ...


Wo ist das große Problem?
 Die Gummikappe ist da in das Blechrohr reingeprummelt worden mit einem dünneren Teil, sollte man auch wieder mit drehen und Geduld heraus bekommen, ob verklebt oder nicht, bei einer Tele ist Abnehmbarkeit zu erwarten. Schließlich ist das Gummi weich und lässt sich wegbiegen und einen Spalt abheben. Kann man mit einer Hand bzw. dickem Daumengriff schaffen.


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2022)

Hab sie mal kurz abgenommen damit man sieht wie die Kappe aussieht, ist ne Airway von der ersten Modellreihe.
Ansonsten wie nordi schreibt, mit dem Daumen ringsrum  "hebeln".


----------



## Edelfisch (6. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hab sie mal kurz abgenommen damit man sieht wie die Kappe aussieht, ist ne Airway von der ersten Modellreihe.
> Ansonsten wie nordi schreibt, mit dem Daumen ringsrum  "hebeln".
> Anhang anzeigen 425810


Hi,

danke, Ich wollte nichts kaputt machen, indem ich unwissend daran herumziehe / -heble.
Hat man so nun direkten Zugang zu den Rutenblankteilen?

Petri


----------



## eiszeit (6. Dezember 2022)

Edelfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke, Ich wollte nichts kaputt machen, indem ich unwissend daran herumziehe / -heble.
> Hat man so nun direkten Zugang zu den Rutenblankteilen?
> ...


Alle Teile bekommst du nicht raus, wegen der Abkantung bei der Hülse.
Musst mal probieren.


----------



## Ti-it (16. Dezember 2022)

Viele Grüsse 
Ti-it


----------



## Mescalero (16. Dezember 2022)

Wunderschön! Die Werbetexter waren früher auch erfinderischer, bilde ich mir ein. 

Wo bekommt ihr solche gut erhaltenen Schmuckstücke eigentlich her oder sind das Altbestände?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426744


Obercool, du hast das Foto gemacht, was mir immer wieder im Geiste rumschwebte und ich nur den alten Scan oder die Zeitung bisher nicht wiedergefunden habe. Anglerfibel heißt ja sogar Rückseite eines  Katalog, welcher ist das?
Ti-it Irgendwie ticken wir erstaunlich gleich, Balzer Magna usw. ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Diese Anzeige richtete neben einigen anderen aus der Quelle schlimmes und heftiges an ...

Allerdings täte ich dafür auch noch weitere Fotos mit mehr Rollen davon drauf stellen, alleine so wegen den Ansicht und den Symetrien. 
Und du hast ein wenig gemogelt, ins Zentrum muss genau eine 2430 v1 Subserie 1.

Immerhin, jetzt bist du schuld , dass die nun schon öfter aufgerufenen verdoppelten Neupreise 70DM->70€->..140€  weiter explodieren.

Jetzt ist es bald wieder wie früher als Jugendlicher ohne viel Geld   , anschmachten und von träumen  ich bin allerdings seit einiger Zeit recht gut versorgt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Ti-it, irgendwie ticken wir erstaunlich gleich ...



Wenn ihr jetzt noch die selbe Schuhgröße habt, ist er vielleicht dein verlorener Zwilling ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wunderschön! Die Werbetexter waren früher auch erfinderischer, bilde ich mir ein.
> 
> Wo bekommt ihr solche gut erhaltenen Schmuckstücke eigentlich her oder sind das Altbestände?


So als Hinweis, nur die eine davon ist echt!  

Rollensammeln ist eine bedeutsame Leidenschaft und etwas einfacher und wertiger als Rutensammeln, dafür bzw. für mehreres gibt es sogar (wichtige) Selbsthilfegruppen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn ihr jetzt noch die selbe Schuhgröße habt, ist er vielleicht dein verlorener Zwilling ?


Da weiß ich, der wohnte lange bei Heiner um die Ecke.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Dezember 2022)

Für mehrere braucht man mindestens eine Doppelseite, und selbst dann mit den großen Rollen ist es knapp. Und bei Doppelseiten ist dann immer der Knick sichtbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Dezember 2022)

Ist das nicht die deine selbstgemachte grüne? Der Bügelarm ist noch verräterisch.

tausche gerne gegen den passenden alten Bügel für eine 2410 2430


----------



## Ti-it (17. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Obercool, du hast das Foto gemacht, was mir immer wieder im Geiste rumschwebte und ich nur den alten Scan oder die Zeitung bisher nicht wiedergefunden habe. Anglerfibel heißt ja sogar Rückseite eines Katalog, welcher ist das?
> @Ti-it Irgendwie ticken wir erstaunlich gleich, Balzer Magna usw. ...


Es ist tatsächlich eine Zeitschrift. Und zwar die Novemberausgabe 1977 der Afz-Fischwaid. Ich habe einige 70er Jahre-Ausgaben von Fischwaid und auf jeder wirbt Shakespeare auf der Rückseite. Könnte also noch einiges liefern  allgemein haben die im Vergleich zu alten Blinker oder Fisch&Fang Zeitschriften echt wieder komplett andere Marken im Fokus. Viel Ryobi und auch Daiwa.
Und ja, schon gespenstisch mittlerweile Nordlichtangler  du hast die Evolution Mark IV vergessen 

Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die deine selbstgemachte grüne? Der Bügelarm ist noch verräterisch.
> 
> tausche gerne gegen den passenden alten Bügel für eine 2410 2430


Eine echte orginale grüne Japan-2410 zum Details-vergleichen und eine V1 2410/2430 sind gebucht fürs nächste GW oder Bremen oder wann auch immer.


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2023)

Was hab ich denn da für eine Rute vor mir liegen? Kann mir sicher jemand helfen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2023)

Scheint eine aus der Smaragd-Serie zu sein, die wurden lange hergestellt, schätze bei deiner mal 60er Jahre, eiszeit ist dafür prädestiniert.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Januar 2023)

Seele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 428604
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428603
> ...


Ja ist ne Rute aus der Smaragd-Serie von DAM. Eine Vollglasrute, kam 1980 auf den Markt und kostete 14,90 DM. Länge 1,95m, WG bis 30g, Aktion 4,5 (Spitzenaktion), Rutengewicht ca. 200g.
Die Rolle FT 33 von Silstar kam 10 Jahre später 1990 auf den Markt und wiegt ca. genau soviel wie die Rute. Die Rolle kostete damals 29,50 DM


----------



## Mescalero (4. Januar 2023)

Die gefällt mir! Holzgriff, schönes Glas...
Lässt sich bestimmt gut aufhübschen ohne Spezialkenntnisse im Rutenbau zu haben.


----------



## eiszeit (4. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir! Holzgriff, schönes Glas...
> Lässt sich bestimmt gut aufhübschen ohne Spezialkenntnisse im Rutenbau zu haben.


Und die ist fast unzerstörbar.
Wie schrieb DAM zur Serie, Zitat: *Die "Edelsteine" im internationalen Vollglasruten-Angebot*


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2023)

Ok, das dachte ich mir schon.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Die gefällt mir! Holzgriff, schönes Glas...
> Lässt sich bestimmt gut aufhübschen ohne Spezialkenntnisse im Rutenbau zu haben.


Die Kentnisse wären schon da, aber für mich lohnt das nicht. Bei dem Nachlass wäre noch andere Blanks gewesen die man hätte verarbeiten können, aber am Ende fisch ich die max. 1 mal und dafür ist es zu teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2023)

Am schwächsten von dem Vollglasrutenelement ist die metallene Hülsenverbindung.
Auf die muss man schon mehrfach acht geben, Korrosion, verbiegen, Dellen u. Knicke und eben Überlast.
Ich habe mehrere der Einsteckhülsen bei echten Lastexperimenten direkt scharf in der Mitte abgebrochen, Ruten auch 2 ca. 60g und 200g in 2tlg - wo das ja auch noch genau in der Mitte und Hebelmäßig an der schlechtesten Stelle sitzt.
Bei eben viel zu kleiner Last für den Erwartungswert an eine solche Rute, und daher diese Rutenbauart für Großfischambitionen als volllkommen untauglich verworfen. Heutige Übersteck-Hohlruten (irgendein) Carbongemix in Carbongemix halten viel mehr aus, eben weil die Verbindung sehr viel tragfähiger ist, selbst wenn man wie Tele-Insert-Verbindungen von innen baut oder Blanks einfach nur hinschneidet und übersteckt. Eine weiteres Stückchen in den Zapfen eingearbeitet, und schon ist alles richtig gut, meist sogar besser als ab Werk der Blankfabrikanten, die pfuschen eher mit weiterem Aufwickeln bei der Produktion und schaffen dabei öfter Absätze um den Zapfen.


----------

